
Lambda School is operating illegally - m1guelpf
https://twitter.com/sandofsky/status/1211717254712135680
======
raydev
Based on Allred’s Twitter activity and online interactions I don’t have a lot
of hope, but I really would like to see all students come away from this
without losing money.

~~~
pilsner
They knew they weren’t in compliance. This level of arrogance when dealing
with students lives/careers is immoral.

